# overnight in newhaven



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have a ferry crossing from newhaven can you overnight at the docks or is there somewhere near by 
chapter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you're in the Caravan Club then this CL is perfect...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=196

The Robin is probably long gone though :wink:

pete


----------

